# Chihuahua addiction!?



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Am I the only one? I feel as if I am becoming addicted to chis haha! I seem to be obsessed with searching through puppy ads and the idea of having multiple chis! I got my first (millie) in February and it's only August and I've got three and searching for another! 
I have went chihuahua mad! I never ever thought I'd even have one dog never mind be sitting considering a fourth. They are just the best, I just love my babies so much! also getting more is the best thing I've done for millie she's just so happy at the moment! Anyway I have 3 smooth coats so I would like a long coat.. As for colour what do you guys think? 
It will be a while before I get another but I am going to keep my eyes peeled for the perfect one. 
Seeing all your gorgeous long coats has got me really wanting one in my gang! 
If any of you know any reputable breeders please post their website link or contact email or personally message me with it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This forum is full of enablers lol, every time someone asks 'should I get another ?' the answer is inevitably a resounding YES!
I never thought I would have one Chi (as i was always a big dog person) but now we have five. We put a lot of time and thought into choosing the first one (who is sadly no longer with us) the other five just sort of happened lol.
For reputable breeders, go through the British Chihuahua Club. They have coordinators who will help and advise you on finding the right puppy.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> This forum is full of enablers lol, every time someone asks 'should I get another ?' the answer is inevitably a resounding YES!
> I never thought I would have one Chi (as i was always a big dog person) but now we have five. We put a lot of time and thought into choosing the first one (who is sadly no longer with us) the other five just sort of happened lol.
> For reputable breeders, go through the British Chihuahua Club. They have coordinators who will help and advise you on finding the right puppy.


I can imagine haha, I think the forum is what encouraged me to get a second!
I've never went through the British chihuahua club for a pup I've browsed there website many times though so I will send an email and see if they can reccomend a lc breeder.
For my last three I just went through the kennel club assured breeder scheme.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahaha! This is so cute! OCD. But I find myself looking constantly at ads and rescues as well. I am still a bit reluctant to get another! I was never a small dog person either, and at the risk of sounding conceited, my girl is the perfect pup! I'm a little afraid I may be disappointed if I didn't end up
With another "Corona". Only time will tell. But in the meantime I am still addicted, from
Pictures, to articles, to this group and all your gorgeous chis, anything chihuahua!!! I think Corona would
Like a friend! Let's see how long I hold out!!!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> Hahaha! This is so cute! OCD. But I find myself looking constantly at ads and rescues as well. I am still a bit reluctant to get another! I was never a small dog person either, and at the risk of sounding conceited, my girl is the perfect pup! I'm a little afraid I may be disappointed if I didn't end up
> With another "Corona". Only time will tell. But in the meantime I am still addicted, from
> Pictures, to articles, to this group and all your gorgeous chis, anything chihuahua!!! I think Corona would
> Like a friend! Let's see how long I hold out!!!!


I know how cute are the little cartoons, I love the one with the chihuahua in the pram! That's probably how I will end up, about ten chi babies haha. 
I know everyone probably says this to you but I couldnt advise you more to get a second. Millie is like a different dog now she has some doggie company. It's like her tail hasn't stopped wagging since I brought Gucci home. She's never bored, she's always go someone to play with and go cuddle up to. She's still a mummy's girl though which is nice for me because there's nothing better than snuggling up and watching telly with her. You should seriously consider it I think corona would be so grateful


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Corona Pup said:


> Hahaha! This is so cute! OCD. But I find myself looking constantly at ads and rescues as well. I am still a bit reluctant to get another! I was never a small dog person either, and at the risk of sounding conceited, my girl is the perfect pup! I'm a little afraid I may be disappointed if I didn't end up
> With another "Corona". Only time will tell. But in the meantime I am still addicted, from
> Pictures, to articles, to this group and all your gorgeous chis, anything chihuahua!!! I think Corona would
> Like a friend! Let's see how long I hold out!!!!


Our first Chi Bambi (the fawn pup in my avatar) was my perfect pup and my heart dog. We had to get four more Chis just to fill the hole she left.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Corona Pup said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha! This is so cute! OCD. But I find myself looking constantly at ads and rescues as well. I am still a bit reluctant to get another! I was never a small dog person either, and at the risk of sounding conceited, my girl is the perfect pup! I'm a little afraid I may be disappointed if I didn't end up
> ...


Aw that is so sad how you lost your baby I am sorry to hear that


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't mean to make the thread sad.
I just meant that some dogs are really special, the ones that stand out. We need the more ordinary ones to make us appreciate the extra special ones. Each dog is special in his/her own way though


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to make the thread sad.
> I just meant that some dogs are really special, the ones that stand out. We need the more ordinary ones to make us appreciate the extra special ones. Each dog is special in his/her own way though


Absolutely agree with you sweetheart! Could I see a photo of your gang?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

i am a bit rubbish with pics lol I dont have a single one of them all together. I will see what I can find though


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> i am a bit rubbish with pics lol I dont have a single one of them all together. I will see what I can find though


Okay can't wait to see!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Delilah (blue sable, front) Mouse (red) and Jasper(Choc tan) and Bibi (back tan) as babies. Harley was on the floor, avoiding all the women and children lol


Bibi and Jasper grown up



Mouse, Harley, Japer and Bibi (left to right)


Delilah in a party hat


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Delilah (blue sable, front) Mouse (red) and Jasper(Choc tan) and Bibi (back tan) as babies. Harley was on the floor, avoiding all the women and children lol
> 
> 
> Bibi and Jasper grown up
> ...


Omg I love mouse! What great photos your gang is amazing you should post photos more often  it's lovely to see them. You have chosen some great names and Delilah is rocking the party hat


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

All gorgeous pups!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad you like them lol. I hardly ever take pics because i am the worst photographer. I must try and get a nice posed pic of them all, my attempts usually end in chaos. Anything that involves treats tends to end up in a scrum lol
They can all do a great 'sit up', (well, Jaspers is a little wobbly, but he tries) it is my ambition to catch it on video, all five in a row.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I would really love another chi!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Glad you like them lol. I hardly ever take pics because i am the worst photographer. I must try and get a nice posed pic of them all, my attempts usually end in chaos. Anything that involves treats tends to end up in a scrum lol
> They can all do a great 'sit up', (well, Jaspers is a little wobbly, but he tries) it is my ambition to catch it on video, all five in a row.


I can't imagine haha it's hard to even get one to pose nicely never mind five!
You could always try and and get one seperatly of each of them and then put them together using a photo app?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pinkprincess said:


> I would really love another chi!


You should get one  they are just bundles of joy! I've never been happier I couldn't imagine my life without mine!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chihuahua addiction seems quite common. :laughing5: I guess with chihuahuas being so tiny, it's easier to get a few of them than it would be with larger dogs. They cost less to feed, take less space, etc. so people are more likely to give in and get more. 

I regularly see people who have a few chihuahuas on walks (or other very small breeds like yorkies). They're definitely addictive. I make a point of not looking at puppy ads or I'd probably end up wanting them all!! lol



Wicked Pixie said:


>


Aww I love them all, but that picture is particularly adorable! We need to see more of your chis, they're so cute.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I always think your Lilo is a lot like my Mouse. Mousie is exceptionally photogenic though so always looks ugly in pics lol. she is much prettier in real life.

I like that pic because they are all so smiley, they were actually jumping up and down in anticipation of their walk, being Mexican Jumping Beans.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I always think your Lilo is a lot like my Mouse. Mousie is exceptionally photogenic though so always looks ugly in pics lol. she is much prettier in real life.
> 
> I like that pic because they are all so smiley, they were actually jumping up and down in anticipation of their walk, being Mexican Jumping Beans.


Millie is like a Mexican jumping bean which she sees her buddy belt because she knows she going out  it's so cute!


----------

